# Ottawa Car Rental/Cab Rides



## Anderson (Aug 30, 2012)

Do any of the rental agencies actually operate out of the Ottawa train station (or reasonably nearby)? Hertz doesn't seem to, which is _strange_ for them.

Edit: Ok, the St. Laurent Blvd. location in Ottawa seems to be cooperative for getting to/from the station. However, I'll be going back to the station after hours. Anybody know how getting a cab in Ottawa on a Friday night is going to be?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure about cabs in Ottawa on a Friday night, but OC Transpo serves the VIA Station by bus; so that is an option too.


----------

